
Taking Zero-Downtime Load Balancing Even Further - jolynch
https://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2017/05/taking-zero-downtime-load-balancing-even-further.html
======
jolynch
We ended up with a pretty different design this time around as we iterated on
our highly available load balancing setup, so I figured that it was worth
sharing out.

I think there are some useful lessons learned and tips/tricks in there even
with the announcement that HAProxy will be supporting hitless reloads soon,
but I look forward to the feedback!

------
bistrowmaker
Awesome !

